# Packaging salt bars



## Ange647 (Apr 29, 2013)

For those who make salt bars, what is the best way to package them?  I am in the humid south and would not like to have a cigar band or box.  Any recommendations?


----------



## drksoapcompany (Apr 29, 2013)

Could you use shrink wrap maybe? I cut sections from a large roll of tubing for my soaps and use a standard paint stripping heatgun to do the wrapping. I don't do salt bars so I leave a "window" on the sides but you could just cut them long enough for a total seal...


----------



## VanessaP (Apr 29, 2013)

As is the nature of handmade soap, I think you're going to have to leave them unsealed, even though they are salt bars. Unfortunately, I don't think you should be sealing them, but I do agree with the shrink bands with labels applied to the band. That is easy enough to re-blast with the heat gun should they shrink a bit. Just going to have to store them in the least humid part of the house :/ Which yes, the humidity sucks most of the summer. When mine were in my house, they were fine, even at 70-80% humidity in the house, but when left out in the garage they did sweat.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 29, 2013)

I shrink all my soaps including my salt bars. I use think shrink bags from papermart and I always get a hole in them which is fine. My customers at my markets really appreciate fully wrapped bars.


----------



## lsg (Apr 29, 2013)

I packaged the salt bars I made for Christmas using this method:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0Ffci_OHGg&list=UU6NFc1XyVdzuyQw-f9HG42g&index=30[/ame]


----------



## OliveOil2 (Apr 30, 2013)

I love the packaging in the video! I have used the shrink wrap from Papermart, and it gives a nice clean finished look. The wrap is thin, and can be sealed with a plain hair dryer. I've never had DOS, or other problems. It really helps the soap from getting beat up when taking the soap to shows. I have been bringing some bars in boxes, some unwrapped and some in the shrink wrap just trying to please everyone. I am waiting for someone to comment that they don't want cellophane wrapped soap, but haven't heard this yet.


----------



## Deb6205 (Apr 30, 2013)

I love the packaging in the video. Especially the magazine pages being recycled...I have loads of magazines I could use for that.


----------



## Ange647 (May 7, 2013)

Thanks so much for the advice.  I am going to try several of the ideas here and see what works best.  That video is awesome!


----------



## JennH (May 7, 2013)

lsg said:


> I packaged the salt bars I made for Christmas using this method:



Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## Deb6205 (May 8, 2013)

I use the shrink wrap from Nashville Wraps and I have never had a problem with any of my soaps even the salt ones.

Debra


----------



## Pepsi Girl (May 8, 2013)

I really like the video thanks!


----------

